
The Myth of the Risk Taker - _chu
https://betterhumans.coach.me/the-myth-of-the-risk-taker-how-to-actually-make-it-big-40b9f2bef496#.yptdbawbz
======
RichardHeart
Bill Burr on risk taking: [http://imgur.com/0Y2u4Xb](http://imgur.com/0Y2u4Xb)
Couldn't find it in text format :(

The point being what seems like risk to many people, is actually avoidance of
a different risk by the protagonist.

